# endoscopy + endo sheet?



## Onelm (Mar 17, 2009)

is there a seperate additional code to add to 31575 so we can charge for the endosheet used for an endoscopy? Our facility doctors says it costing them about $10-$12 dollars a sheet..to see if we can bill for it?


----------



## Onelm (Mar 23, 2009)

*wow*

So I guess, noone can help me out here?


----------



## jackjones62 (Mar 23, 2009)

First, please expain what an "endo-sheet" is and why are they used?  are you a physician's office or surgerical center?

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## Onelm (Mar 23, 2009)

this was the first time I here about this too, I beleive is used for sterilization purposes. Im not really sure. this is a new doctor in out office that brought this up. I found it kind of weird, but I just wanted to find out...and we are a physician office!!!


----------

